# DirectX games crash to desktop with dinput8 error



## Vizi0ntek (Jan 14, 2007)

When running certain games
For example: F.E.A.R, Vice City, Need For Speed : Carbon.

My Computer crashes to the desktop with something like this:

AppName: fear.exe AppVer: 1.8.282.0 ModName: dinput8.dll
ModVer: 5.3.2600.2180 Offset: 00016324

Now i have a dual boot of Windows MCE and Windows XP SP2

on my SP2 these games will crash to the desktop
but in MCE they will not

i have replaced the dinput8.dll in my SP2 partition with the one from MCE with no difference in games, BUT... my dxdiag does not crash on direct input anymore...

I am really baffled at what the cause of this could be
is there any way to roll back direct x to previous versions and work from there for a solution?

Hoping someone has an answer for me! Thank you so much.


Oh yea.. and if i put Vice City on Windows 98 Compatability it will run fine, but the others will not

Thank you again


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

> ...is there any way to roll back direct x to previous versions and work from there for a solution?


Not that i'm aware of, DirectX kind of integrates itself into Windows, it may be possible but i've never heard of it being done before.

You could try a re-install of DirectX 9c on your SP2 partition (for latest build and info, check the link in my signature).
Post back if that doesn't work with your full system specs, it will help narrow down the problem.


----------



## Vizi0ntek (Jan 14, 2007)

i've actually installed the latest version of 9.0c 
and the latest nvidia drivers for my xfx 7600 gt 256mb

i meet the requirments for all the games im running

My Quake 4, Unreal 2004, and Call of Duty 2 work flawless
but once i try to run FEAR it just doesnt wanna work

Ive had this problem on my previous pc as well
so im beginning to wonder if its some sort of conflicting program or something?

Im getting really frustrated over this haha

Ill give the specs out incase anyone can help me..

Power Supply: Antec SmartPower 2 450Watt
Motherboard: Asus P5B Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2x2.4Ghz
RAM: Kingston DDR2 PC5200 2x512MB (Dual Channel)
Video Card: XFX Geforce 7600GT 256MB PCI-E
Hard Drive: Western Digital 250G Sata
OS: Windows XP SP2/MCE
Direct X: 9.0C

Thanks so much


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Does FEAR refuse to run altogether or just crash in game?

As for your Nvidia Drivers, try using the 84.21 version, they have proven to be more stable than the recent version and in some cases have better performance as well.
Check the link in my siganture for the Nvidia drivers.


----------



## Vizi0ntek (Jan 14, 2007)

FEAR will not even show a black screen i just get a sudden error 

and 

With Need For Speed Carbon it would load up a black screen and the cursor would appear and then crash back to the desktop with the same error of Modname:dinput8.dll

also i cannot access the joysticks in control panel and dxdiag crashes with a dinput8.dll error as well. ... I hate directx

But I will try that version for my video card and see what happens. I am off to bed tho so I will report back in the morning. 

Thank you so much for your help so far.


----------



## Vizi0ntek (Jan 14, 2007)

So installing the 84.21 nvidia drivers and restarting made no difference. Still teh same error. Would this be a directx error since it is always complaining about dinput8.dll?

My dinput8.dll version is 5.03.2600.2180
and my dxdiag says DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904
and i can get to the directinput tab with no problems
recognizes all of my devices

any help on this would be greatly appreciated!
i know theres someone out there that can help me figure this out :grin: 

thanks


----------



## Vizi0ntek (Jan 14, 2007)

So..

I finally have found a forum about someone else having this issue, and it was related to HID devices being connected that would crash direct input in the game.

So i have unplugged both of my IR recievers for windows media center and .. the game runs perfect. Glad to know its not any wierd software or hardware problems other than unplugging my recievers when i wanna play a game..

Thank you Tiber Septim for your help, I appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Not a problem, glad to hear it was a simple fix and thanks for posting your soloution.

Happy Gaming!!!:grin:


----------



## ByKuzguN (Jan 26, 2008)

dinput8.dll I have same problem but, I not fix, please help me,
I not understand IR recievers, what is IR recievers?


----------



## checksix (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, thanks. This thread solved my problem. My issue was with what my system thought was a HID (Human Input Device) USD device but really wasn't. Once I unplugged the device from the USB hub, dxdiag starting working again. Just for information sake, the device was a PICkit 2 microcontroller programming unit. ray:


----------



## nat2256 (May 20, 2008)

I ran into the same problem on my computer. I found out that my .dll files needed to be updated. I went to WWW.microsoft.com and in the search field I typed in *.dll files update*, it took me to a place where I could do a windows update for XP. Low and behold my games are working just fine now. Hope this helps someone with the same problem.


----------

